# My Sanchezi



## -AmA-

Hello ,

I'm a Belgian(so excuse my bad english ) member of Piranhas-fr and I would like to introduce my tank and its occupant.

It's a Serrasalmus Sanchezi of 4 years . I've had it this last week .

The tank dimensions are 1,4m x 0,5x0,5 . 350 liter of water capacity . (92 us gallon )

So , pictures :

































The Sanchezi :










And two vids :





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnKirC_e_Ik&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

If you don't have much time , look at the second video , the last 4 minutes


----------



## CyberGenetics

beautiful tank and fish


----------



## Eres

Great setup and P congrats


----------



## His Majesty

good looking setup


----------



## NARKOTIK

hi my friend ,
very beautiful sanchezi and nice tank


----------



## Guest

Gorgeous setup and beautiful Sanchezi







Thanks for posting and







to P-Fury


----------



## lorteti hr

great setup and sanchezi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Beautiful fish and great set up! Welcome to P-Fury!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Very nice Sanchezi and setup!....They both rock like a MY DYING BRIDE concert!!!...


----------



## -AmA-

Thank you all 

It's my first Piranha , and i'm very happy with it .

It has just ate for the first time . Frozen smelt miam


----------



## lorteti hr

o man so sweet little booger..I want one





















we want more pictures..


----------



## -AmA-

i'll try to take some news pictures tonight







but it's difficult


----------



## Smoke

Very nice setup and fish!


----------



## balluupnetme

one of the best setups i've ever seen


----------



## -AmA-

Thank you


----------



## -AmA-

A few new pictures . A short video is coming


----------



## Restricted-

wow that tank looks amazing! along with a very nice fish









Welcome to the site


----------



## -AmA-

here's the video


----------



## Smoke

Nice vid!


----------



## hastatus

-AmA- said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I'm a Belgian(so excuse my bad english ) member of Piranhas-fr and I would like to introduce my tank and its occupant.
> 
> It's a Serrasalmus Sanchezi of 4 years . I've had it this last week .
> 
> The tank dimensions are 1,4m x 0,5x0,5 . 350 liter of water capacity . (92 us gallon )
> 
> So , pictures :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sanchezi :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And two vids :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnKirC_e_Ik&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
> 
> If you don't have much time , look at the second video , the last 4 minutes


 Un aquarium très belle.


----------



## Piranha Guru

That is one spoiled sanchezi...well done!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

Sanchezi is bad ass bro congratz


----------



## -AmA-

Hey , i made some changes in the tank for my Sanchezi , it look more confortable









A video :






and a poor picture


----------



## -AmA-

new pics , with only one light turned on ( there's 3 in total )


----------



## Guest

Are those little guppy fry? lol Lots of plants for them to hide in


----------



## TheCableGuy




----------



## -AmA-

Yes guppy fry , and there are a lot of it


----------



## serrasalmus_ve

Very nice setup


----------



## bob351

that tank and sanchezi is beautiful









and i love how the juvi fish stay in the roots... like in there natural setting


----------



## hastatus

Be nice if that small species could be bred. To much risk.


----------



## Da' Manster!

Your Sanchezi seems extremely active as well!..


----------



## -AmA-

New pic


----------



## -AmA-

And now , a quick vid with low light 

Et voilà la vidéo


----------



## Smoke

Nice vid. He's very active.


----------



## -AmA-

Hey ,

here's a new long video , For some action go to 3:40 min .






Enjoy


----------



## MFNRyan

Awesome set up man!! I don't have the skill for a tank like this one but it's beautiful man. Congrats and thats plenty of tank for that sanchezi! He is spoiled


----------



## -AmA-

I made some change two weeks ago .

Here's a video 




Wat's your opinion about it ?


----------



## Sacrifice

Here let's expand that out a bit. With a tank that beautiful it deserves a bigger viewer


----------



## -AmA-

A new vid






here's what i see from my bed every evening


----------



## Smoke

Nice S


----------



## ibcd

Nice tank& sanchezi.


----------



## ScarsandCars

Im loving the drift wood pieces. Beautifully planted tank.


----------



## -AmA-

Quick pic after water change and cutting plants










pic from my poor cellphone . One day , more betters pics


----------



## JustJoshinYa

hastatus said:


> Be nice if that small species could be bred. To much risk.


yep i agree, although i really want to attempt it pretty soon

P.S. nice tank and sanchezi


----------



## -AmA-

A new pic , i will try to take some pics of the Sanchezi nearly


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

nice fish and set up.


----------



## -AmA-

A new vid


----------



## Guest

One of the nicest planted tanks I have seen in awhile. I am jealous of your fish!! lol


----------



## -AmA-

Thanks


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

nice tank and fish.


----------



## -AmA-

I've made some changes

So , new pic , new vid


----------



## -AmA-

hello ,

New bad pics of the sanchezi and others fishes in the tank


----------



## Master1313

very nice setup


----------

